# manufacturing technology



## عبير عبد الرحمن (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم من خلال البحث في النت وجدت هذ ا الموقع الجميل عن عمليات التشغيل علي الماكينات(خراطه تفربز-ثقب)



http://www.mfg.mtu.edu/marc/primers/


----------



## امحرقاوي (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يزاك الله خير على الموقع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يونيو 2009)

الله يكرمك ويجزيك الخير مهندسة عبير
موقع مفيد
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## bido-egy (15 يونيو 2009)

الموقع د ه جميل جدا وفادني كتير لما كنت بعمل تقارير ... شكرا يا بشمهندسة


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (18 يونيو 2009)

اشكر الجميع والشكر لله وحده


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموقع الجيد


----------



## pressure (7 يوليو 2009)

ممتاز ورائع وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (8 يوليو 2009)

موقع اكثر من رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكورا جدا يا باش مهندسة وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## fmharfoush (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموقع الجيد


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.......


----------

